# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  محظورات الأحرام .. مهمه لكل حاج ...

## حلم المسافر

تسريح الشعر للمرأة المحرمة
سأذهب للحج هذه السنة إن شاء الله .. الكثير قالوا لي : إن تسريح الشعر لا يجوز في الإحرام ، مع العلم أنه من الصعب علي ترك شعري دون تسريح .. وقد قمت بالبحث عن إجابة لسؤالي ، ولم أجد إلا فتوى تخص المحرم الرجل ، وهي أنه لا ينبغي ذلك . فما حكم تسريح الشعر للمرأة المحرمة ؟ 



الحمد لله
أولا :
إزالة شعر الرأس من محظورات الإحرام ، بأي وسيلة كانت تلك الإزالة ، بالحلق أو التقصير أو النتف أو الحك ونحوه ، لقوله سبحانه وتعالى : ( وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ ) البقرة/196 .
وقد اتفق أهل العلم على هذا الحكم ، كما اتفقوا على أن تسريح الشعر وتمشيطه مُحرَّم إذا جزم بتساقط بعض الشعر بسبب امتشاطه .
جاء في "الموسوعة الفقهية" (11/179) :
" إذا تيقَّنَ المُحرِم سقوط الشعر بالترجيل : فلا خلاف بين الفقهاء في حرمته حينئذ " انتهى.
فإن كان شعره لا يتساقط بالتسريح : فقد اختلف أهل العلم في على ثلاثة أقوال :

القول الأول : الجواز والإباحة :
وهو مذهب ابن حزم الظاهري ، حيث يقول في "المحلى" (5/186) : " أما نقض الرأس والامتشاط فلا يكره ذلك في الإحرام ، بل هو مباح مطلق " انتهى. 
واستدل بعض العلماء لهذا القول بالحديث الذي يرويه البخاري (316) ومسلم (1211) عن عَائِشَةَ رضي الله عنها قَالَتْ : أَهْلَلْتُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم في حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ ، فَكُنْتُ مِمَّنْ تَمَتَّعَ وَلَمْ يَسُقِ الْهَدْىَ ، فَزَعَمَتْ أَنَّهَا حَاضَتْ ، وَلَمْ تَطْهُرْ حَتَّى دَخَلَتْ لَيْلَةُ عَرَفَةَ ، فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ! هَذِهِ لَيْلَةُ عَرَفَةَ ، وَإِنَّمَا كُنْتُ تَمَتَّعْتُ بِعُمْرَةٍ . فَقَالَ لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم : انْقُضِى رَأْسَكِ ، وَامْتَشِطِى ، وَأَمْسِكِى عَنْ عُمْرَتِكِ . 
قالوا : فقد أذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة بالامتشاط مع أنها محرمة ، وإنما أمرها بالاغتسال لإحرام الحج ، فقد كان إحرامها في أصله للعمرة .
يقول الشوكاني في "نيل الأوطار" (5/94) :
" قوله : ( وامتشطي ) فيه دليل على أنه لا يكره الامتشاط للمحرم , وقيل : إنه مكروه . 
قال النووي : وقد تأول العلماء فعل عائشة هذا على أنها كانت معذورة ، بأن كان برأسها أذى فأباح لها الامتشاط كما أباح لكعب بن عجرة الحلق للأذى . وقيل : ليس المراد بالامتشاط هنا حقيقة الامتشاط بالمشط بل تسريح الشعر بالأصابع عند الغسل للإحرام بالحج لا سيما إن كانت لبدت رأسها كما هو السنة وكما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يصح غسلها إلا بإيصال الماء إلى جميع شعرها ويلزم من هذا نقضه " انتهى. 

القول الثاني : التحريم : 
وهو قول بعض الحنفية ، مستدلين بحديث ابْنِ عُمَرَ رضي الله عنهما قَالَ : قَامَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : مَنِ الحَاجُّ يَا رَسُولَ اللهِ ؟ قَالَ : الشَّعِثُ التَّفِلُ . رواه الترمذي (2998). 
قالوا : والمراد بالشعث انتشار شعر الحاج ، فلا يجمعه بالتسريح والدهن والتغطية ونحوه .
انظر : "الاختيار لتعليل المختار" (1/143) ، "الموسوعة الفقهية" (11/179).
إلا أن الحديث ضعيف ، قال عنه الألباني في ضعيف سنن الترمذي : ضعيف جدا . 
القول الثالث : الكراهة : لما فيه من تعرُّضٍ لمحظور من محظورات الإحرام ، وهو قول الشافعية والحنابلة . 
قال النووي في "المجموع" (7/374) : " ويكره مشط رأسه ولحيته , لأنه أقرب إلى نتف الشعر " انتهى. 
وقال البهوتي الحنبلي في "كشاف القناع" (2/424) :
"للمحرم غسل رأسه وبدنه فعل ذلك عمر وابنه وأرخص فيه علي وجابر بلا تسريح ، لأن تسريحه تعريض لقطعه " انتهى بتصرف . 
ونحوه في "الإنصاف" (3/460) .

وهذا القول الأخير بالكراهة 
هو أعدل الأقوال وأوسطها ، إذ ينبغي أن يكون المسلم حريصا على عبادته ، فلا يتعرض لما قد يخرمها ولو من وجه بعيد .

قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين – كما في "فتاوى نور على الدرب" (فتاوى الحج والجهاد/ باب محظورات الإحرام) :

" تمشيط المحرم رأسه لا ينبغي ؛ لأن الذي ينبغي للمحرم أن يكون أشعث أغبر ، ولا حرج عليه أن يغسله ، وأما تمشيطه فإنه عرضة لتساقط الشعر " انتهى باختصار.

ثانيا :
إذا امتشطت المرأة أو الرجل ورأى في مشطه شعرات لا يدري هل قطعت بسبب المشط أو كانت ساقطة أصلا ، فلا تلزمه الفدية في هذه الحالة ، لاحتمال أن تكون مقطوعة من الأصل ، ولا يجب على العبد الفدية بمجرد الشك والاحتمال .
وقد نص على ذلك النووي رحمه الله في "المجموع" (7/262) ، ونحوه في "كشاف القناع" (2/423) .
والله أعلم . 


*
*
* 





استعمال الكريمات غير المعطّرة أثناء الإحرام 
هل يمكن أن نستعمل السواك أو معجون الأسنان أو المرطبات الجلدية أو الكريمات غير المعطرة أثناء الحج ؟ . 


الحمد لله 

إذا خلت هذه الأشياء من الطيب فلا يحرم استعمالها ، لأن المحظور في الإحرام هو الطيب أو التدهّن بشيء فيه طيب ـ عطر ـ
قال ابن قدامة في الكلام على محظورات الإحرام : وإن طيّب بدنه أو ثوبه ، ( أو ادّهن بمطيّب ) . والمقصود من الادهان بالمطيّب : إذا مسح على جلده بدهن فيه طيب ، فإنه لا يجوز ، لأن ذلك سوف يعلق به وتبقى رائحته .




انظر الشرح الممتع لابن عثيمن ج/7 ص/158.





*
*
* 


وضع مزيل العرق المعطر أثناء الإحرام جاهلا بالحكم


السؤال : اعتمرت ولله الحمد - اسأل الله القبول - لكني قبل أن أحل إحرامي وضعت مزيلاً للعرق وهو معطر ، جهلاً مني بحكم ذلك فهل علي شيء ؟ 




الجواب :

الحمد لله
لا يجوز للمحرم استعمال الطيب في بدنه أو ملابسه ؛ لحديث ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْا أَنَّ رَجُلًا وَقَصَهُ بَعِيرُهُ وَنَحْنُ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : (اغْسِلُوهُ بِمَاءٍ وَسِدْرٍ ، وَكَفِّنُوهُ فِي ثَوْبَيْنِ ، وَلَا تُمِسُّوهُ طِيبًا ، وَلَا تُخَمِّرُوا رَأْسَهُ ، فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْعَثُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مُلَبِّيًا) رواه البخاري (1267) ومسلم (1206) .

قال ابن قدامة رحمه الله : "أجمع أهل العلم على أن المحرم ممنوع من الطيب" انتهى .
"المغني" (3/147) .

ويدخل في الطيب الممنوع على المحرم : مزيل العرق المعطر .

ولكن من فعل ذلك ناسياً أو جاهلاً فلا شيء عليه ؛ لقوله تعالى : (رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا) البقرة/286 ، وقوله تعالى : (وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَكِنْ مَا تَعَمَّدَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً) الأحزاب/5 .
وينظر جواب السؤال رقم (49026) .

والله أعلم .



*
*
*






ما حكم استعمال المحرم المناديل المعطرة؟


ما حكم استعمال المناديل المعطرة ؟



الحمد لله
"المناديل المعطرة إذا كانت رطبة وفيها طيب رطب يعلق باليد فلا يجوز للمحرم أن يستعملها ، أما إذا كانت جافة وكانت مجرد رائحة تفوح كرائحة النعناع والتفاح فلا بأس" انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين" (22/ 155) .




*
*
*


حكم استعمال المحرم للصابون المعطر


ما حكم الاغتسال بالصابون المعطر وقت الإحرام ؟



الحمد لله
"لا بأس به ؛ لأن هذه الرائحة ليست طيباً ولا تستعمل للطيب ، وإنما هي لتطييب النكهة فقط" انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين" (22/ 160) .



*
*
*


لا يجوز تطييب ثياب الإحرام

بعض الناس إذا أراد أن يحرم يطيب جسمه ورأسه ، ويطيب ملابس الإحرام ، ثم يلبسها ويحرم ، ما حكم ذلك؟



الحمد لله
أما تطييب الرأس والبدن فهو سنة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد سبق بيانه في جواب السؤال رقم (106550) . 
وأما تطيب ملابس الإحرام فلا يجوز ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى المحرم عن لبس ثوب مسه طيب ، وقد سئل الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله عن تطييب ملابس الإحرام فقال : 
"لا يجوز ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (لا تلبسوا ثوباً مسه الزعفران ولا الورس)" انتهى.
"مجموع الفتاوى" لابن عثيمين (22/9) . 






*
*
*


هل للمحرم أن يتنظف بالصابون والشامبو؟


ما حكم التنظيف للمحرم بصابون أو شامبو ذي الرائحة ؟



الحمد لله
"لا بأس باغتسال المحرم فقد ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اغتسل وهو محرم .
وأما الشامبو فالظاهر أن رائحته ليست عطرية ، وإنما هي رائحة ونكهة محبوبة للنفس كما في النعناع وورق التفاح وما أشبه ذلك ، والمهم أن ما كان طيباً لا يجوز استعماله للمحرم" انتهى .
"مجموع فتاوى ابن عثيمين" (22/ 160) .









*
*
* 




تغيير ملابس الإحرام 

هل يجوز للمحرم من الرجال والنساء تغيير إحرامه بإحرام آخر، سواء كان في وقت الحج أو العمرة؟ 



الحمد لله 

يجوز للمحرم بحج أو عمرة تغيير إحرامه بملابس أخرى للإحرام، ولا تأثير لهذا التغيير على إحرامه بالحج أو العمرة.
وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم .


*
*
*



من فعل شيئا من المحظورات ، جاهلا بما يترتب عليها 


ما الحكم فيمن ارتكب شيئا من محظورات الإحرام ، وهو جاهل ما يجب عليه من الكفارة إذا فعل هذا المحظور ؟. 




الحمد لله 

أولا : ينبغي أن ننبه هنا إلى أن جهل كثير من الحجاج والمعتمرين بأحكام المناسك ، هو الذي يوقعهم في ارتكاب المحظورات ، أو أداء العبادة على غير الصفة المطلوبة منه ؛ فترى الواحد منهم أنفق أموالا كثيرة ، خاصة إذا كان يأتي من دول بعيدة ثم أهدر أجره ، أو نقصه بسبب جهله بما يجب عليه من أحكام . 
فلذلك كان الواجب على من أراد أن يؤدي المناسك أن يتعلم أحكامها قبل الشروع فيها . وقد جاء عن أنس ، رضي الله عنه ، قال : قال رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ) رواه ابن ماجة وغيره ، وصححه الألباني في تخريج مشكلة الفقر ؛ قال الإمام أحمد : معناه أن يلزمه طلب علم ما يحتاج إليه ، من وضوئه ، وصلاته ، وزكاته ، إن كان له مال ، وكذلك الحج وغيره . جامع بيان العلم ، لابن عبد البر 1/52 ، وقال الحسن بن شقيق : سألت عبد الله بن المبارك : ما الذي يجب على الناس من تعلم العلم ؟ قال : أن لا يقدم الرجل على الشيء إلا بعلم ؛ يسأل ويتعلم ، فهذا الذي يجب على الناس من تعلم العلم .. الفقيه والمتفقه ، للبغدادي /45 ، ولهذا بوب الإمام البخاري ، رحمه الله ، في صحيحه : ( باب العلم قبل القول والعمل ) . 
وليس معنى ذلك أنه يجب على كل أحد أن يحفظ كتابا من كتب المناسك ، عن ظهر قلب ، بل الواجب على كل مسلم أن يتعلم من ذلك ما يناسب حاله ، إما بنفسه ، إن كان عنده أهلية ذلك ، أو بسؤال أهل العلم ، أو بصحبة من يدله على أحكام المناسك ، ويعرفه بالواجب عليه ، كلما احتاج . 
وأما محظورات الإحرام فقد سبق بيانها في السؤال [11356] . 
لكن من فعل شيئا من هذه المحظورات جاهلا بأن الله ، تعالى ، حرم عليه ذلك في حال الإحرام ، فلا شيء عليه ؛ قال الله تعالى : ( وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا أَخْطَأْتُمْ بِهِ وَلَكِنْ مَا تَعَمَّدَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً) الأحزاب/5 . 
لكن إن كان يعلم أن الفعل الذي فعله محظور من محظورات الإحرام ، التي يحرم عليه فعلها ما دام محرما ، لكنه لم يظن أن تترتب عليه كل هذه الأحكام فقد قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين ، رحمه الله : 
( هذا ليس بعذر ؛ لأن العذر أن يكون الإنسان جاهلا بالحكم ، لا يدري أن هذا الشيء حرام ، وأما الجهل بما يترتب على الفعل ، فليس بعذر ، ولذلك لو أن رجلا محصنا يعلم أن الزنا حرام ، وهو بالغ عاقل ، وقد تمت شروط الإحصان في حقه ، لوجب عليه الرجم ، ولو قال : أنا لم أعلم أن الحد هو الرجم ، ولو علمت أن الحد هو الرجم ما فعلت ، قلنا له هذا ليس بعذر ، فعليك الرجم ، وإن كنت لا تدري ما عقوبة الزنى ، ولهذا لما جاء الرجل الذي جامع في نهار رمضان يستفتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ماذا يجب عليه ، ألزمه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالكفارة ، مع أنه كان حين جماعه جاهلا بما يجب عليه ، فدل ذلك على أن الإنسان إذا تجرأ على المعصية ، وانتهك حرمات الله ، عز وجل ، ترتب عليه آثار تلك المعصية ، وإن كان لا يعلم بآثارها حين فعلها . ) الفتاوى 22/173-174 .











الإسلام سؤال وجواب




























المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## bissanza

جزاك الله خيرا  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sport Lady

مشكووره يزااج الله خيــر استفدت منه ..~

----------


## حلم المسافر

الله يتقبل منا ومنكم

----------


## UM_HAMOODI

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ميمي*-*

يزاااج الله خيييير

في أشياااء ماكنت اعرفها

----------


## الا رسول الله

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكورة اختي

----------


## حلم المسافر

جزاكم الله خير وبلغنا واياكم

----------


## Anwaar

جزاج الله كل خير

----------


## بنت كشيش

يزاج الله خير

----------


## SAMRAA

بارك الله فيج اختي الكريمه

----------


## 7nona

بارك الله فيج عزيزتي

----------

